# New Dilema- I have Chlamydia Psittaci



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Okay, now did my pigeons give this to me and that is why the two died? Talking with Foy's they say it's highly unlikely. Talking to other folks I hear differently.

I have handled a few rescued wild birds that died the next day and it's possible there was some exposure. BUT, I coincidentally have it, two pigeons died, and now one of my indoor pet starlings is showing respiratory symptoms. 

Then I hear it's highly unlikely I gave it to my Starling. I've had my starling almost five years. The test for birds is non-conclusive so that is out. I almost have to go by suspect and treat my starling and all my pigeons for this.

They are saying Aureomycin for 41 days if it's this. My Starling will have to be on antibiotics for 30-45 and myself, three weeks. Foy's also said this usually doesn't kill a pigeon. 

I'm afraid there are so many variables here. They had this worm Tetrameres, possible Paratyphoid and/or Ornithosis (Chlamydia)??? Seems kind of unlikely they'd have all three and according to Foy's, VERY unlikely I'd get it from a pigeon? He said they all have it in their systems (some strain) but unless a new bird came in with a new strain and they couldn't handle it, he didn't think so.

I need more input from anyone there who has had experience with this!!!


----------



## fred128 (May 21, 2001)

Did you get the test for ornithosis? Are you saying you took a test by your doctor and it came back positive?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

I did find this interesting article...seems to answer a lot of my questions. And pretty scary about all the wrong information I may be getting.

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/articles/psittacosis_chlamydia.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, I had been ill for about 3 weeks now, and a week ago, right after my pigeons died I requested a test for Chlamydia Psittaci. It came back with a high level.


----------



## fred128 (May 21, 2001)

Donna,
I'm so sorry about all of this. It's so rare that the illness passes over to humans and you had to be the one. There is no real way of knowing if you got this from one of your pigeons but it sure is likely since you spend more time with them than any other bird. I just hope you improve quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Fred...I'll keep you guys posted. I start my antibiotics today. She said it would take a good week on them to notice a difference in how I feel. 

It's been extremely hard, trying to stay on top of the pigeons and my starling while taking care of myother animals, my job, etc, while feeling crappy.

I was sterilizing cages of my inside birds, the coop/aviary, medicines in their water everyday, researching all of this. I'm just exhausted. 

The article I posted above, sure does make me think that's what happened.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Donna,

You poor thing! I am so sorry that you are ill but at least it was diagnosed quickly and you are being treated . I hope that you recover very quickly.

Just as a matter of interest, do you have any ducks? I seem to remember one of our members got it from a rescue duck!

It is rare, but I think Wild Dove also had it about 2 years ago, rescue pigeons that died during quarantine were suspected but I don't think that they were confirmed as the source.

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are ill  

I'm praying that you recover soon.. and sorry to hear about your birds.

Take care and let us know how you are doing.

p.s Yes, Cynthia I remember Dawn caught it as well few years ago.. Haven't heard from her in awhile, I might email and see how she is doing overall.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

I was brought a very ill dove, a grackle and found a Barn Swallow in the last couple of months...all died the next day. I still would hope it was from one of them, but I can't take that risk and not treat my pigeons. I listened last night to a few of my pigeons and there were some that did sound like a funny breathing thing going on. One has a puffy crop which is a symptom of this. I guess I didn't want to think it was from my pigeons, as this would mean I brought it into my coop from either the 3 racing pigeons I found or the three I rescued from a bad storm in which a tree fell on them. (mom and two youngsters). I always quarantine my birds, but it wouldn't matter if they are "carriers" and asymptomatic.

I'd like to think I could continue rescuing, but this has me very scared.


----------



## fred128 (May 21, 2001)

Donna,
I don't blame you for being scared. If you have a proclivity towards this illness, I would consider stopping all rescue activities. I know it hurts to hear this but don't forget that your health has to come first.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Donna,

I'm so sorry you are ill and I'm praying for your speedy recovery. Since you are treating your pigeons, too, hopefully you won't have more losses. I'm afraid I must agree with Fred that you should stop rescue activities for the sake of your own health and that of your birds. Is there any place in your area where you can take injured or ill wild birds? I don't take in feral pigeons anymore because I feel they pose too great a risk to my flock. Fortunately we have a good wildlife center here (they take pigeons even though they aren't a native species), but I realize that's not the case in every part of the country.

Take care,

Cathy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Also sorry to read you have gotten sick with this. Do you have any parrot or birds of parrot family inside? It is one of the very few illnesses which we can contract through contact with a sick pigeon, but more commonly got from pet 'cage birds'.

John


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, another variable...I do have two pet lovebirds. However, I have very little contact with them as they are bonded with each other and bite when trying to handle them, so I use gloves. They are not sick though, but I guess you never know. Seeing that I handled three wild birds recently who were very ill and died the next day that is highly suspicious, however, having two pigeons die rapidly too, is probably even more, and I handled Boyfriend a lot since he was bonded with me. He (she) died first then my Mighty Bird. 

From reading the article I posted, they die rapidly from this.


----------



## fred128 (May 21, 2001)

Donna,
I don't know where my head was when I saw your posts but you have to know that aureomycin is the first of the tetracyclines and your birds cannot have any grit as long as they are on this. Calcium in the grit will bind to the antibiotic rendering it useless.
Also, if you are on a tetracycline, the same goes for you.
Please check this out with your doctor if you haven't already done that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

*Grit and Auremyocin*

The article posted said you should give a calcium supplement because the medicines will absorb it and you could have a deficiency. All other sources say remove the grit because of the calcium....I'm always hearing and reading conflicting information.

Does anyone know for sure? If I remove the grit and I supplement with Calcium wouldn't that be futile? 

Doxycline is the drug of choice....I'm almost tempted to order that but it will delay my treatment. Foy's said Baytril would work but to use it for 14 days. All other things I've heard say only the Tetracylcine drugs. It gets so confusing. I think I'd feel better going with what I'm treating myself with and my Starling. 45 days for all! Sigh.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is Dr David Marx on the pigeonvet website: _Avoid having grit or pellets available when treating with the Tetracycline family of antibiotics. The calcium in grit or pellets can bind the drug making it unusable in the body, resulting in severe underdosing. The Tetracycline family includes Terramycin, Aureomycin, Tetracycline, and Doxycycline._

I would not have thought that a calcium deficiency would develop just over the period for which the medication is used, if a bird has had no indications of it prior to this treatment.

John


----------



## fred128 (May 21, 2001)

Donna,
I'm on a tetracycline now and there were specific instructions from my doctor and written instructions in the box that there can be no dairy intake one hour before and one hour after taking the medication.
Baytril is known to hit psitticosis but I'm not sure if it the best drug for it. I would not rely solely on what Foys says but would check this out with a good avian vet. Doxycline is one of the best medicines to use for this illness but it is a tetracycline and so the same restrictions apply.
There is no choice here. If you are going to use anything in the tetracycline family. these birds cannot be on any calcium/grit supplement.
For people, one injection per week of Zithromax will cure the illness but that's not practical for so many birds and would cost a fortune.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah,I'm going to stick with the Doxycycline for 45 days. Thanks for all the info. I hate not giving my hens grit w/calcium for that long, so I hope they will be okay. Perhaps while I"m waiting on my drug to come in, I can give them a supplement today and tomorrow. 

Siegal's has a product called Doxyvet that should do the trick. We shall see!


----------

